

The Most Entrepreneurial Schools (for real) - jalter789
http://founderdating.com/the-most-entrepreneurial-schools-for-real/

======
mcfazeli
You left out the University of Waterloo. Not only does it have a huge
entrepreneurial student population, but it also supplies a notable percentage
of engineers that tech startups hire.

~~~
jalter789
I agree you'd expect them to be on the list, but we can't change our data.
What other schools in Canada are entrepreneurial though?

~~~
hughdbrown
University of Toronto seems a likely candidate. A classmate of mine, Mark
Ruddock, is a serial entrepreneur who has been CEO of three companies, two of
them acquired.

------
fitztepper
How is USC not there? Alumni founded Salesforce, Box, Myspace, Kinkos, Intuit,
Qualcomm...etc.

